# What do you wear to on your make-up gigs?



## nongoma (May 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Apologies if this question has already been asked and answered. Couldn't find anything through my searches but I am curious: What do you freelance ladies wear when you go on your jobs? I take it that black will be a given 99% of the time but are there any other colours to wear? I know that I normally end up in black cotton slacks, flats and a nice top. Necklaces and bangles tend to get in the way for me but I'll do earrings. 

What do you guys wear?
TIA!


----------



## supercelestine (May 17, 2009)

My clothes vary but, I will say I ALWAYS wear my eyeglasses vs contact lenses. 

I know thats not what you asked, but I tend to blink less when I apply makeup so not wearing my lenses completely removes any chances of me getting irritated eyes. 

I think the most important part is that you're fashionably comfortable. Remember, anytime you have to spend on yourself (i.e. adjusting your clothes, changing shoes {becuase those heels are killing you}, or removing your contact lenses, etc...) is time away from your client!


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2009)

oh that is a good question... when I work I wear jeans (blue or black), a light T shirt, a light shirt on top of that and sneakers.  I usually wear a white or black T shirt, and a khaki or jean shirt (this because sometimes I am in studios where the AC is on and it is freezing). If I don't wear sneakers, I will have on really comfortable flats, and yes, my glasses!


----------



## gildedangel (May 17, 2009)

I am not a makeup artist but if I was I would wear black and try to look professional while still being comfortable.


----------



## nongoma (May 18, 2009)

I wear glasses too and I thought I was weird for prefering them over contacts! My eyes get really dry with contacts and its never been a great look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks ladies!


----------



## supercelestine (May 18, 2009)

^^

just rock 'em Girl! 

Chances are you look hot in them - so embrace them! You will ooze confidence :~)


----------



## metal_romantic (May 20, 2009)

I'm just starting out but I think it could depend on the client.
Eg., for someone who is nervous, something more relaxed. Blues, greens, and browns can help subconsiously put them at ease.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 20, 2009)

as far as makeup .. do you guys keep it pretty neutral when working on a client?


----------



## supercelestine (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_as far as makeup .. do you guys keep it pretty neutral when working on a client?_

 
Yes, I do. Neutral yet polished. 

I never go "au natural" just neutral - BIG DIFFERENCE! lol

(well, for me at least!)


----------



## nongoma (May 22, 2009)

For me it depends to be honest. Sometimes I'll rock some fierce look cause I want to. Makes me feel better if I have my own face beat. Sometimes so as not to scare my clients I'll tone it right down. I have gone bare faced before but thats because I knew the client very well and she didn't mind


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 29, 2009)

if i'm working on someone i know, i wear pretty casual clothes and not much makeup. if i'm working on jittery clients or a wedding, i dress in all black and have pretty natural makeup (so i don't scare them!) and if it's makeup for a dance or party i will glam it up!


----------



## K&T Makeup (Jul 6, 2009)

I tend to dress comfortably. I want to get into wearing all black and just doing something really nice with my makeup. I find that that uniformity is great, in my opinion. I have been wearing black slacks/skirts and then a nice shirt and going from there. I always have my "face" on because I don't know about you but I believe that we are checked out by our clients and they want to see your work up close and personal. This is my job and I carry myself as such.


----------

